# Cabomba Cutting and Propagation Advice



## DTOdave (Mar 1, 2013)

Could anyone outline some dog's and don't when trimming Cabomba and replanting the cuttings? 
Thanks a bunch 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Peccator (Oct 8, 2012)

Cabomba is pretty easy, just cut and stick it in the substrate. As long as you don't chop it up too small. I usually cut mine down to about 2-3 inches, and then just stick all the cuttings anywhere I want a new group. as long as it's got enough light it'll jump back up really quick.


----------



## DTOdave (Mar 1, 2013)

Awesome thanks! Just done it. Played it safe and just cut each stem in half, doubling my plants! Looks ace!

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## DTOdave (Mar 1, 2013)

Look OK? 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Scifisarah (Mar 1, 2013)

So the "stumps" from the bottom grow new tops? Doh! I have been throwing them away. How long does it take them to look normal on the top?


----------



## l8nite (Aug 29, 2012)

Mine usually branch two or three new stems from the "stump". Woot @ doubling or tripling your plants!


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

you'll notice them growing side shoots if they are happily rooted. that usually takes a a bit of time... maybe a week


----------



## DTOdave (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow didn't realise there would be two or three new shoots! Awesome!

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 24, 2012)

I've actually been trying to remove this stuff from one of my tanks and every few weeks I see a new shoot pop up - and that's growing from whatever must still be rooted in the substrate (I'd dig around more but I don't want to disturb what's around it).


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

acitydweller said:


> you'll notice them growing side shoots if they are happily rooted. that usually takes a a bit of time... maybe a week



:hihi:

I swear, I take out 10 plants and 30 grow in their place.


----------



## DTOdave (Mar 1, 2013)

Haha awesome! Thatsbpretty much what I want. I love bushy, natural looking aquariums  

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Albino Sick Led (Jan 12, 2013)

*Left is Cabomba propagation*



DTOdave said:


> Look OK?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7


 
The plants on the left are Green Cabomba
-_Cabomba caroliniana_
The plants on the right are Hornwort
- _Ceratophyllum demersum_

Both of these plants exhibit aerial roots, a good rule of thumb with these type of stem plants is to usually allow up to 4 inches of stem to be planted into the substrate so that they may develop a good root system at the bottom. If you do not have enough substrate to submerge a 4-inch depth of the stem you could always use weights for the plants which are available at LFS. This way you can get away with clearing only 1-2 inches at the bottom of the stem and still develop nice roots to hold your plants in place. I personally have green cabomba and purple cabomba in my tank right now and these plants are very beutiful and easy to maintain. You will be surprised at how much more beauty you can get out of these plants if you decided to do CO2 injection and fertilizers into your aquarium as well. Given the right parameters these plants will grow *really fast*. If you decide to clip the plant and replant the stem it is suggested to clip from bottom to top, so that the new growth is what remains. Nothing wrong with clipping from top to bottom and leaving your bottom intact but you will get split plants growing in different direction and not upward most of the time.

Good luck with your plants! Definitely a nice group plant to have in any aquarium.


----------

